# Update-Rescued! Golden Retriever mix San Antonio HIGH RISK



## jennretz

Can anyone help network this poor guy? He's at high risk and I'm reaching out to my network to see if I can help?










https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10209674436091824


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

I've reached out to As Good as Gold and DVGRR to see if they can help. If anyone else has some suggestions please share. This guy could be euthanized tomorrow. I would hate to see an 8 year old golden retriever mix euthanized


----------



## mylissyk

It would really help if he was listed or networked with the correct breed so the right rescues get his information. He isn't a Golden mix, he has upright ears like a husky or shepherd. If someone knows groups in his area for those breeds to share him with, he would have a better chance at rescue than calling him a Golden mix.


----------



## jennretz

I'm thinking he could be shepard/golden mix?


----------



## jennretz

I found someone who is willing to help me network him with DVGRR. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Charliethree

Praying this boy gets a chance! He looks like he has been through a lot, deserves a good home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Any updates on this boy? I didn't see any additional info on the link you provided. 

Big Dog Rescue Project is located in TX, here is there contact info. 

Big Dog Rescue Project, Inc, 

Email: [email protected]
Website: www.bigdogrescueproject.org

Facebook-https://www.facebook.com/BigDogRescueProject/?fref=ts


----------



## jennretz

Thanks Sandy. A woman from the Adopters Group - Love PR Goldens is helping me network with DVGRR. I've also reached out to As Good as Gold but I'm not as optimistic there. Initial feedback I had from one of the volunteers is that he doesn't look "golden" enough and they suspect they could be putting that in there to give him a better chance of survival. I'll follow up with Big Dog Rescue as well.

San Antonio Pets Alive is going to send his temp eval and medical records to me today. I'll keep networking him. He has a better chance of survival if they know he's being networked and a rescue might be willing to step up for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks Jenn for everything you're doing for this boy. 


Do you know if the groups you've contacted are working with groups in TX?
I have found from helping with Intake in past years, that it's usually easier and quicker to get a dog help if you work with groups in the same area or State where the dog is located. 

I understand the group saying he's not golden enough. When the group I helped was contacted about a Golden mix, it had to look more like a Golden than the mix. My group was a small one too. We normally had 10 Goldens in Rescue at a time max. We did take in mixes, but we only had 20% or 2 in Rescue with the other 8 being pure bred goldens. The mixes are usually harder to place. 

If you have a dog that is more of the mix, it's usually better to contact an all Breed Rescue Group. But each group is different and I see a lot of GR Rescues when I post the Monthly Featured GR Groups that have a lot of mixes that aren't even Goldens at all. It just depends.........


----------



## jennretz

San Antonio Pets Alive appears to be the group trying to make San Antonio kill free and they work to network the dogs from San Antonio Animal Control. They have offered to network directly with the groups to establish a relationship if they are willing to step up and help rescue. They are the ones who sent me a list of businesses last week that they have established relationships with so I was able to find a place to board Keith (Levi) the lab. They also sent a list of transportation companies that I could work with if I can find a rescue elsewhere to take in the dog. 

I believe DVGRR is better set up to do this kind of thing versus a rescue like As Good as Gold. I've also reached out to Big Dog Rescue who does rescue in Texas. I don't know anyone else.

I'll keep following up on this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

DVGRR I'm sure is better equipped, they are a big group with a lot of volunteers and financial support. They do a fantastic job helping dogs and placing them. This boy would be lucky to go with them.


----------



## jennretz

As Good as Gold has also networked him with a Texas Rescue called Tracy's Dogs...


----------



## jennretz

Updated link....

https://www.facebook.com/sapaurgent...6899813079211/911320492303803/?type=3&theater

He is going to be hard to get a rescue to step up. Here's the medical. They think he is 2 years old, not 8.

Here is all his information: 2 yrs.
NEUTERED. HW Positive. SS(-) not itchy, smells and feels yeasty, very greasy, severe ear infection in both ears constantly shaking head, nails overgrown. social, said to be good with dogs. Very very sweet with people, and does not mind other dogs at all. When meeting another dog he just minded his own business and did not seemed bothered at all. Walks well on a leash!


----------



## Charliethree

Thank you for trying to help this poor pup! 
Keeping my fingers crossed for him!


----------



## jennretz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

I don't know what else to do. I've reached out to every rescue I know about. Being HW+ is going to scare away a lot of rescues...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

jennretz said:


> I don't know what else to do. I've reached out to every rescue I know about. Being HW+ is going to scare away a lot of rescues...


It shouldn't IMO, I've never heard of a group that would refuse a dog because it is HW positive. Many shelters will only allow dogs that are HW positive to go to Rescue Groups. 

This poor guy is in very rough shape, I hope someone steps up to help him.
He sounds like a great boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Jenn, I went to Petfinder com, did a search for Rescue Groups in SA, TX, this is what comes up. Hope this shows up, if not, do a search for Groups there. 


https://www.petfinder.com/animal-shelters-and-rescues/search/?location=San+Antonio,+TX&shelter_name=

I saw Tracy's Dogs on the list, says they take in dogs that are on Shelter Euthanasia lists.


----------



## jennretz

*Golden Retriever mix San Antonio HIGH RISK*

Thank you Sandy. I've received acknowledgement from the intake coordinator at DVGRR and Tracys Dogs just reached out to me checking on his status.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I sure hope they can help this boy.


----------



## murphy1

My heart is breaking for that poor dog. Whoever let him fall into this condition is a monster.


----------



## jennretz

Tracys Dogs is out of space and would need a foster :-( I sent her a note that I could try to work something out with The Pets Inn on boarding for a couple of weeks to give them time to find a foster. I've not heard back.


----------



## jennretz

*Golden Retriever mix San Antonio HIGH RISK*

Heard back from Tracy's Dogs. She will only do it with a foster. No timelines, no boarding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I hope they can find a foster.


----------



## jennretz

She basically indicated she wasn't going to do anything so that leaves me with DVGRR only....I've run out of leads.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry........


----------



## jennretz

I followed back up with the intake coordinator at DVGRR and she is reaching out to the kennel manager who is the person that makes final decisions on which dogs to bring into their rescue. She indicated they would need to figure out the transport and I said I was happy to help figure that out.

I let San Antonio Pets Alive know and they said another rescue might be interested as well. Let's keep our fingers crossed for this boy. I don't want to give up on him yet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fingers crossed for him, thank you again for everything you're doing to help him.


----------



## jennretz

This is heartbreaking. He's in such rough shape.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mylissyk

Comments in the thread say he has a rescue and a foster committment, but they need transport to South Carolina.

https://www.facebook.com/sapaurgent...6899813079211/911320492303803/?type=3&theater


----------



## jennretz

I just saw that myself. They're looking for a health certificate. Fingers crossed! He's going to need a bit to recover and they've updated his age to 6 years old.


----------



## Charliethree

I truly hope things turn out well for this pup! Makes my heart ache thinking about him, he has suffered so much.


----------



## jennretz

Me too! He's so skinny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

I had a foster dog that was starved like that, just skin and bone - she came in with 7 pups, it was so heartbreaking, but with regular meals, good food, it didn't take long before she started feeling and looking better. She was the sweetest dog!


----------



## jennretz

A rescue has stepped up for this boy. They are just looking for a 3 week temp foster!


----------



## KKaren

jennretz said:


> A rescue has stepped up for this boy. They are just looking for a 3 week temp foster!


You have helped so much here, I think your contacts and interest have moved him to a higher priority.


----------



## jennretz

They still need a temp foster but I'm cautiously optimistic here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Jenn, was he pulled from the shelter?


----------



## jennretz

Not yet, but the placement coordinator at San Antonio Pets Alive is working on it. They will pull once a temp foster is in place. I think there's some health clearances that would have to happen to cross state lines and there are 2 rescue organizations who are willing to step up. I've offered to assist with finding boarding if needed, but am unsure if a boarding facility (other than medical) would accept ******. He's not 100% out of the woods, but his chance of getting healthy and finding a home are much, much better than they were yesterday.

Thank you to all of you experienced rescue folks. I was to ready to give up yesterday...


----------



## Karen519

********

It breaks my heart looking at sweet ******. He is so skinny and REALLY needs someone to love him.
Praying for a Christmas Miracle.
Praying a foster is found and a health certificate to save his life!
Jenn: Thank you so much for all you have done to try and save him!


HTML:




https://www.facebook.com/sapaurgent...6899813079211/911320492303803/?type=3&theater


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

I emld. a friend in TX, to ask if she would spread the word. Praying for a Christmas miracle!


----------



## jennretz

Thank you Karen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

GOOD NEWS!!!! ****** is being rescued and pulled today  They have found a foster for him. Someone else suggested he might be part Akita???


----------



## Pilgrim123

Thank heavens for that! The question of his breed is something only a DNA test would solve, though it has been a strange journey from golden retriever, through GSD to akita! (Akita makes sense to me, with his ears.)
Thanks for doing so much for this dog.


----------



## jennretz

An Akita rescue actually brought it to my attention and showed me a picture of another akita that was in similar shape. I just know the animal control had him classified as golden retriever mix. Maybe Sandy called it and they did that to get him more exposure. Sometimes it's so hard to tell when they are in such poor shape. I just hope he has a good life with a family who loves him and takes care of him - whatever his breed


----------



## danoon58

jennretz said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!! ****** is being rescued and pulled today  They have found a foster for him. Someone else suggested he might be part Akita???


Jennretz - you made quite a difference for this dog no matter what his breed.


----------



## jennretz

danoon58 said:


> Jennretz - you made quite a difference for this dog no matter what his breed.


Thank you. I don't know that I can take the credit. There were quite a few people who started getting active on his photo starting Monday. It does bring to mind my other thread about a tribute to people who do rescue full-time. I get way too vested and am seriously wondering if I should hide those threads from Facebook and focus my efforts more on local rescues. I don't know that I have the emotional fortitude to handle this. I think I would have actually grieved ****** if he hadn't been saved and yet intellectually I know you can't save them all...

deep thoughts for a Tuesday afternoon. I'm going to go home and cuddle my boys tonight.


----------



## Charliethree

Jenn - I am sure a lot of hearts would be broken if ****** had not got a chance, bless all the Angels who reached out and helped him!! So good to hear he is going to get a chance! 


I think this 'The Starfish Story' is worth a read. 

http://www.esc16.net/users/0020/FACES/Starfish%20Story.pdf


----------



## jennretz

*Golden Retriever mix San Antonio HIGH RISK*

Thank you for sharing that story


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!! ****** is being rescued and pulled today  They have found a foster for him. Someone else suggested he might be part Akita???


Jenn: A Christmas miracle for ******! God Bless you for all of the work you put into this.
I agree with you, whatever his breed is, he is so deserving of a loving home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Charliethree said:


> Jenn - I am sure a lot of hearts would be broken if ****** had not got a chance, bless all the Angels who reached out and helped him!! So good to hear he is going to get a chance!
> 
> 
> I think this 'The Starfish Story' is worth a read.
> 
> http://www.esc16.net/users/0020/FACES/Starfish%20Story.pdf


This is a great story, the Starfish Award is given out to GR Rescue Groups and Volunteers for the work they do each year by the National Rescue Committee of the GRCA. 

When I post the monthly Featured GR Rescues, I have seen several of the GR Rescues that have received this award for the work they do.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/starfish.html


----------



## jennretz

His freedom walk is embedded in the comments.

https://www.facebook.com/vsteerman/videos/1399337753424360/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks for posting the video, what is so amazing, in-spite of everything he's been through and the condition he's in, his spirit hasn't been broken, his tail is wagging. 

Wishing this boy all the best. 

Thank you Jenn and everyone who helped this boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thanks for posting the video, what is so amazing, in-spite of everything he's been through and the condition he's in, his spirit hasn't been broken, his tail is wagging.
> 
> Wishing this boy all the best.
> 
> Thank you Jenn and everyone who helped this boy.


What a Christmas gift you gave ******. Thank You to you for everything you did for him and the wonderful rescue that sprung him! Hope he gets treated for Heartworm and gets some meat on his bones!


----------



## B and G Mom

This is so wonderful!!! Thank you Jenn, I'm in awe of your efforts. 
You can just tell he's going to be a wonderful dog with the right care.


----------



## KathyL

Jenn, you are wonderful!! I bet this is the best Christmas present ****** ever got!!


----------



## danoon58

jennretz said:


> Thank you. I don't know that I can take the credit. There were quite a few people who started getting active on his photo starting Monday. It does bring to mind my other thread about a tribute to people who do rescue full-time. I get way too vested and am seriously wondering if I should hide those threads from Facebook and focus my efforts more on local rescues. I don't know that I have the emotional fortitude to handle this. I think I would have actually grieved ****** if he hadn't been saved and yet intellectually I know you can't save them all...
> 
> deep thoughts for a Tuesday afternoon. I'm going to go home and cuddle my boys tonight.


Yes, I understand. I am in awe of those who do rescue full-time!


----------



## murphy1

That video/story/rescue made my day!!! Big thanks to all that helped that poor guy get a second chance.


----------



## Karen519

*Yes!*



murphy1 said:


> That video/story/rescue made my day!!! Big thanks to all that helped that poor guy get a second chance.


Made my day, too!


----------



## jennretz

Rescue provided update in the comments on ******. They've begun treatment...

https://www.facebook.com/sapaurgents/photos_stream


----------



## jennretz

Updated video of ******  still at temporary foster.

https://vimeo.com/197794216


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

From this to this....****** is looking healthier






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

****** is now healthy enough to be fostered in COLORADO. He had gotten attached to a husky mix when he first went to his boarding facility where he'a been since December. The family that adopted the Husky lives in Colorado and they are going to foster ******.  here's some pictures from boarding; ****** became depressed after Corey was adopted so fingers crossed he becomes a foster failure!







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell

Awww-he looks so good! Thanks for following up on ******. Hopefully, they can stay together!


----------



## Charliethree

Fingers crossed for ******, that he has not only found a wonderful 'foster' home, but perhaps a forever home with his friend. Bless the hearts of all those who reached out and helped ****** to regain his health and give him the 'second chance' he had been waiting for.


----------



## jennretz

****** is living the life in Colorado. He is looking good one year later. He ended up going to a different home than the one with his foster brother.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He looks great, thanks for the update.


----------



## jennretz

It is very uplifting to see what a little TLC can do. He’s a beautiful dog that just needed some help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy1

He looks terrific! A very lucky guy.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn:

So happy ****** found a loving home! Thanks for updating us!


----------

